# حمل برنامج flluent 6.32 بكل ملحقاته وبروابط جديده وشغاله



## احمد الجزار2007 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

اليوم قمت با احضار لكم برنامج رائع لدراسه اشياء عده لا استطيع عدها ​ 
او التحدث في معظمها 
ساترك لكم الخيار في الدخول لموقع الشركه وتصفح مميزات البرنامج ​ 
www.fluent.com​ 
والبرنامج هو خاص بدراسه CFD
وهو اختصار لما نسميه علم 
computational fluid dynamics
والترجمه الدراسه العدديه او التراكميه لديناميكا الموائع ​ 
حيث يقوم البرنامج بعمل محاكاه لمودل معين ويقوم بوضع الشروط كما في الواقع ​ 
ويقوم با اخراج نتائج لا تتخيلها ​ 
لا تستطيع استخراجها بالشغل العملي ​ 
فا انا مثلا 
مشروع تخرجي عن الelectronic package cooling ​ 
,ويلزمني الامر دراسه تاثير الهواء عمليا 
وكذلك numeric ون ثم استخدام البرنامج 
لمقارنه النتائج ​ 
لذا فا انا انصح با استخدامه وهو ان شاء الله سهل التعلم جدا ​ 
ويوجد معه tutorial خاصه بتعلمه وهي سهله جدا ​ 
والبرنامج له ملحقات ببعض اتطبيقات الخاصه ​ 
مثلا الدوائر الكهربيه والتبريد يوجد حزمه تسمي ICEPAK ​ 
مثلا التككيف يوجد حزمه تسمي AIRPAK ​ 
ويوجد حزم اري كثيره يمكنكم مشاهدتها من موقع الشركه ​ 
والا ن ناتي لروابط البرنامج​ 

الروابط ان شاء الله مباشره ​ 

والتحميل با اقصي سرعه ​ 
من هنا​ 
Fluent Install X86 6.3.26​ 
الجزء الاول 
http://www.4shared.com/file/6205092...t6326_win32part1.html?dirPwdVerified=4483442c​ 
*الجزء الثاني*
http://www.4shared.com/file/6205146...t6326_win32part2.html?dirPwdVerified=4483442c​ 
*الجزء الثالث*
http://www.4shared.com/file/62050763/2f6f512/AnsysFluent6326_win32part3.html?dirPwdVerified=4483442c​ 
Gambit Install X86 2.3.16​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/62050036/aa4e35d/Gambit_install-ntx86-2316.html?dirPwdVerified=4483442c​ 
Gambit help X86 2.3​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/6205258...install-ntx86-23.html?dirPwdVerified=4483442c​ 

هذا برنامج يلزم لتشغيل برنامج الرسم 
Exceed2006 -32bit​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/62046114/cf55fca8/Exceed2006.html?dirPwdVerified=4483442c​ 

وبرنامج tgrid ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/62051933/cda34b38/Tgrid_install-ntx86-4024.html?dirPwdVerified=4483442c​ 

وtgrid help​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/6205182...install-ntx86-40.html?dirPwdVerified=4483442c​ 
ملفات الmesh & case الخاصه بالفلونت ​ 
ويمكنك الحصول عليها من هذا الباند ​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=1610d19fc3c858a64012e8015643d9c8c15d22184cf8ddc7​ 
Fluent - Airpak 2.0.6​ 


Airpak is virtual prototyping software that lets you accurately and easily model airflow, heat transfer, contaminant transport and thermal comfort in your ventilation system​ 


والحزمه خاصه التكييف​ 


من هنا​ 



http://mihd.net/6qo9zv​ 

حزمة الا يس باك 
ANSYS Icepak is a fully interactive software tool, used for thermal management by design engineers in the electronics industry. By predicting air flow and heat transfer at the component-level, board-level, or cabinet-level, ANSYS Icepak improves design performance, reduces the need for physical prototyping, and cuts time-to-market.​ 




البرنامج مقسم لاربع اجزاء​ 
من هنا 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jp1dtiggj1m​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?juj4m3uygnj​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1tzqj2b7yuy​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?52zymbcmypy​ 
مساحه كل جزء 30 ميجا ما عدا الجزء الاخير 2 ميجا
كلمه السر 
لفك الضغط 
www.eng2all.com/vb
والله الموفق​ 
والlicense من خلال هذا الرابط​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/62175059/4a0329bd/Licensefluent63.html​


----------



## mnci (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا صديقى الجزار مشاركة طويلة ودسمة


----------



## gehan11 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ياجزار وعقبال مشروعك ياسيدي بس يارب ماتكونش معايا
هههههههههههه


----------



## الشيخ1 (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (9 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا علي المرور*



احمد الغرباوي قال:


> شكرا ياجزار وعقبال مشروعك ياسيدي بس يارب ماتكونش معايا
> هههههههههههه


 شكرا اخواني علي المرور 

وياعم احمد انا داخل مع واحد استحاله تكون معاه​


----------



## أحمدوسلام (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
عندي مشكل من يستطيع افادتي
أنا استعمل fluent ومشكلتي إنه لدي مروحة و لم استطيع أن أحركها بشكل rotation dynamic أرجو أن تساعدوني بالشرح
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ghassan77 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز احمد شكرا جزيلا لكن الرابط للجزء الثاني لا يعمل


----------



## NSGNSG (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد الله ينور عليك 
جارى التحميل واتمنى الروابط أو الملفات ما يكون فيها عطل
شكرا شكرا


----------



## NSGNSG (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع جدا جدا وتشكر عليه ولكـــــــــــــن
رابط برنامج tgrid لا يعمل فهل ممكن تصحيح ذلك

بالمناسبة يوجد برنامج اسمه MoldFlow وهو خاص بمحاكاة عمليات حقن البلاستيك داخل الأسطمبة
ومحتاجه ضرورى جدا جدا وياريت أخر إصدار بكل مشتملاته لو أمكن وأكون شاكر جدا جدا جدا 
اللى شجعنى على الطلب ده هو موضوعك الخاص ببرنامج flluent


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي nsg اطلع علي هذا الموضوع ستجد مايسرك ان شاء الله لبرنامج imold

http://www.eng2all.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5483


----------



## NSGNSG (12 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى أحمد شكرا على ردك السريع ولكن لى بعض التسؤلات لعلى اجد ردها عندك
1- تم الإنتقال للرابط المرسل منك وجارى المتابعة وشكرا لك جدا
2- برنامج Imold سهل لمن ليس لديهم الخبرة أو التصميمات المعقدة
3- أريد رابط Tgrid و Gambit help X86 2.3 بعد إذنك
4- برنامج mold flow قوى جدا فى محاكاة حقن الإسطمبات وعندىنسخه له ولكن لا أعرف لماذا لا تتعامل مع solidedge البرنامج الساسى عندى فى تصميم منتجات البلاستيك وإسطمبات الحقن


----------



## meshkah (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الmold flow مابيشوفشي الا ملفات ال stl خلي بالك وانت بتحفظ الملف من الامتداد


----------



## 0yaz9 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## هيثمعمر (6 يناير 2009)

اخي احمد

كيف استطيع تحميل برنامج ال Gambit على الكومبيوتر. حاولت ادخال ال license من الكراك ولم يعمل البرنامج. ارجو افادتنا وجزالك الله خير


----------



## احمد عبدالله سليم (7 يناير 2009)

,والله ما قصرت


----------



## سامرغازى (7 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (30 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك وجزاك الجنة


----------



## adel_eng (30 يناير 2009)




----------



## kasper2 (6 فبراير 2009)

*البرنامج لا يعمل*

اخي العزيز نشكرك على هذا الجهد الكبير 
قمت بتنزيل الروابط من 1 الى 3 وGambit help X86 2.3 و Gambit help X86 2.3
وكانت تعمل بصورة طبيعية كذلك قمت بتحميل برنامج الرسم Exceed2006 -32bit لكن بعد تنزيل الملف الذي حجمه 70 ميكا تقريبا لم اتمكن من فتح الضغظ عنه 
وبعد تنصيب و Fluent_install-ntx86-6.3.26 و Gambit_install-ntx86-2.3.16 ضهرت ايكونتان على سطح المكتب احدهما Fluent 6.3.26 عند الضغط عليها تفتح نافذة DOS ولا تعمل والاخرى Gambit 2.3.16 عند الضغط عليها تفتح نافذة وتتوقف علما اني قمت بلصق الليسنز الملحق مع البرنامج كما في التعليمات :86:


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (6 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم لن يعمل البرنامج بدون بيئه التشغيل الخاصه به ةهي الاكسيد exceed 

حاول تحميله مره اخري وتنصيبه


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (6 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم لن يعمل البرنامج بدون بيئه التشغيل الخاصه به ةهي الاكسيد exceed 

حاول تحميله مره اخري وتنصيبه


----------



## moh_r_b (8 فبراير 2009)

[/url][/IMG]



اخي الفاضل لقد قمت بتحميل الملفات الثلاثة وعندما حاولت لفك الملفات يطلب مني رقم السري 
بحث هنة لكن بدون جدوا 

ارجوى المساعدة بالتفضيل 


شاكرا لكم حسن تعاونكم ​


----------



## عمران احمد (17 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## موائع (22 فبراير 2009)

فعلا برنامج مهم ..جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور أخى و لكن هل يمكنك تنزيل نسخة من برنامج Exceed تعمل على vista ؟


----------



## رقيوع (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*كلمة السر لفك الضغط*

www.eng2all.com/vb:14:


----------



## رقيوع (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*كلمة السر لفك الضغط*


كلمة السر لفك الضغط:75:
www.eng2all.com/vb


----------



## emhdisam (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ احمد الف الف الف شكر بس ياريت تحث الرابط لبرنامج Exceed2006 لانو لايعمل


----------



## emhdisam (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم احمد رجاء رجاء الوصلات لل جامبيت و الاكسيد لاتعمل ارجة التحديث وشكرا


----------



## emhdisam (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم كذلك ت غريد لايعمل الرجاء فحص الرابط


----------



## عبد النبى زغلول (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً على هذا البرنامج


----------



## معتز المهندس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## waleed_ ghost (20 مارس 2010)

بجد الله ينور عليك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (21 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## souroura (10 مايو 2010)

عندي مشكلة مع Gambit لا يفتح و يعرض الرسالة التالية: 
"Gambit build SP2006032921.
Warning : The current transport does not permit the attempted TCPIP connection. 
TRANS(SocketINETGetAddr): tnamebysocket() failed
TRANS(SocketINETConnect): TRANS(SocketINETGetAddr) () failed
TRANS(Open): transport open failed for tcp/sweet-94b9513b3:0
Unable to open display"
هل منكم من أحد يمكن له أن يفسر لي ماهي المشكلة !! جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## waleed_ ghost (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
عليك يا اخى ان تقوم بتصتيب برنامج exceed حتى يمكنك تشغيل ال gambit و بعد ذلك تقوم بوضع الكراك فى المكان المخصص له و غالبا يكون هذا C:\FLUENT.INC\license\licmsgs.dir و ان شاء الله سيعمل البرنامج


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكوريين جدا على الموضوع المهم
لدي سؤال عن كيفية تنصيب واستخدام الباكج الخاصة بالتبريد
مع تقديري للجميع


----------



## E_ESSAM (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً بما ساعدتنا


----------



## safa aldin (13 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mhmheat (3 نوفمبر 2012)

حملت الجزاء الثلاثة لبرنامج fluent هل لي بكيفية التنصيب رجاءا؟؟؟....علما اني اعمل على win 7 وفقكم الله.....


----------



## yassoub (16 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا كثيرا على البرنامج ولكن الرابط الى tgrid ,airpakلايعملان ياريت اعادة التحميل مع الشكر الكثير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (14 يوليو 2013)

thankx


----------

